# Maximus VII Hero (Beta BIOS)



## Laquer Head

Have a backup machine here with my old socket 1150 VII Hero Asus board and it recently shows a new BIOS available - the first update in over a year and I want to flash it cause this machine has had random issues and I wanted to wipe it out and what better time then now with a new BIOS..right.

Well, I only noticed today its actually a 'Beta BIOS' so I'm wondering if its worth waiting to see if a non-beta release happens, or take the plunge and risk it?

Asus lists absolutely nothing in regards to what the fixes or updates are with this one, cept probably a microcode update for Intel CPU's, so I was looking for input on who has used a Beta BIOS before, particularly from Asus and what you'd recommend to do.


----------



## johnb35

What issues was it having?  In regards to beta bios, I tend not to risk it especially when it doesn't even list what it fixes.


----------



## Intel_man

It's probably a BIOS update to patch Spectre/Meltdown security flaws. That's my guess.


----------



## Laquer Head

johnb35 said:


> What issues was it having?  In regards to beta bios, I tend not to risk it especially when it doesn't even list what it fixes.


Weird shutdowns, boot loop, all kinds of sporadic stuff. Needs a format for sure, but also I thought a new BIOS might be smart.



Intel_man said:


> It's probably a BIOS update to patch Spectre/Meltdown security flaws. That's my guess.


I'd agree, seeing as my current board and wife board (Maximus X & IX) were updated 2 times each this year for 'microcode' update, which I believe is those patches.


----------



## Intel_man

I'd update it to Beta. The early spectre/meltdown fixes were causing issues on crashes/freezes.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> I'd update it to Beta. The early spectre/meltdown fixes were causing issues on crashes/freezes.



Thats the thing though, this new 'beta bios' is the first BIOS update since March 2017, so along with being beta version, there was no previous patch that this beta one would be fixing..


----------



## Laquer Head

Well, at least they give detailed info on whats being updated/fixed...  X__X


----------



## Intel_man

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?101700-Maximus-VII-Hero-Beta-Bios-3503-is-available


----------



## johnb35

Now we know lol


----------



## Laquer Head

So basically won't do sweet F A for me.. lol


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> So basically won't do sweet F A for me.. lol


Uh it will provide stability in the security fixes you already previously installed.


----------



## Laquer Head

Well I more meant with the loops and other b.s. this thing does.. do they typically release a non-beta after a period of time? or no guarantee?


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Well I more meant with the loops and other b.s. this thing does..


This might be caused by the original Spectre/Meltdown microcode update which would be addressed by the latest update. 



Laquer Head said:


> do they typically release a non-beta after a period of time? or no guarantee?


Uh... depends. Maybe.


----------



## Laquer Head

-__-


----------

